# Angelerlaubnis Mali Losinj (Kroatien)



## Motaker (2. Januar 2011)

Hallo erstmal,
ich weiß nich ob ihrs schon wusstet, aber ich bin neu im Forum hier 

Und ich habe gleich meine erste Frage:
Ich fahre im Sommer 2 Wochen auf die Halbinsel Mali Losinj in Kroatien. Da ich in meiner Freizeit ab und an gerne Angel (ich bin noch Recht unerfahren, Angle gern an Forellenseen oder guck bei Freunden mit Angelschein zu und helf dann mit ausnehmen etc.) wollte ich mich mal erkundigen wie das in Kroatien mit Angeln aussieht. Ich würde im Meer vom Ufer aus Angeln. Natürlich möchte ich nicht auf eigene Faust losziehen, ich nehme einen Freund mit, der schon in Portugal Erfahrung mit  Meerangeln gemacht hat. Ich möchte nicht meine Gesundheit oder ein Leiden der Tiere gefährden. Ebenfalls habe ich mich schon im Internet/Google informiert, dort sind gemischte Meinungen vertreten, einige meinen man müsste sich eine Erlaubnis kaufen oder andere meinen es wäre vom Ufer aus kostenlos. Nun bin ich öfters auf diesen Text gestoßen: http://www.kroati.de/kroatien-infos/angeln-in-kroatien.html
Der wird vor allem in Foren öfters gepostet, ist aber von sonem Touriunternehmen, wird aber auch oft von Angelseiten kopiert. Ich denke das sind nur vage Aussagen  übers Angeln vom Ufer, außerdem verkaufen diese Unternehmen doch die Erlaubnissscheine und sind auch auf ihren Profit aus, oder? :S

weiß jemand vielleicht besser Bescheid als ich über die Angelsituation in Kroatien? Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen
Gruß,
Motaker
:vik:


----------



## Udo561 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis Mali Losinj (Kroatien)*

Hi,
du benötigst auch für den Fischfang von Land aus eine Angelerlaubnis.
Die bekommst du in jedem Touristenbüro , oft auch an der Rezeption von Campingplätzen oder von Hotels.
Musst dich ausweisen können wenn du solch einen Schein kaufst , daher beim Kauf den Pass mitnehmen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Motaker (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis Mali Losinj (Kroatien)*

Erstmal danke!
Muss ich einen Angelschein besitzen oder ein bestimmtes Alter erreicht haben? Ich bin erst 14...
Kennst du dich zufällig mit den Preisen dieser Angelerlaubnissen aus?
Naja danke nochmal


----------



## Udo561 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis Mali Losinj (Kroatien)*



Motaker schrieb:


> Kennst du dich zufällig mit den Preisen dieser Angelerlaubnissen aus?
> Naja danke nochmal



Hi,
es gibt da Tages, Wochen , Monats oder Jahresscheine.
Wenn ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung habe kostete der Monatsschein knapp über umgerechnet 50 Euro.
Gruß Udo


----------



## zulu (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis Mali Losinj (Kroatien)*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Wenn ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung habe kostete der Monatsschein knapp über umgerechnet 50 Euro.
> Gruß Udo


 
Wo steht das denn ??

so einen schein möchte ich  gerne mal sehen !!

Der ist mir neu .

Mach einfach mal ein bild davon...und bitte schick mir das....

 würde mich echt interessieren wie der aussieht...??


----------



## zulu (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis Mali Losinj (Kroatien)*

Motaker !

 ich glaube du brauchst bisher in HR als uferangler keine lizenz... 
aber vielleicht gibt es neue gesetz..zum kohle machen... 

immer mehr leute fragen nach lizenz... sollen sie doch haben....

 kriegen sie ...

 ist doch nur papier..

 verstehst du ??

Z.


----------



## Udo561 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis Mali Losinj (Kroatien)*



zulu schrieb:


> Wo steht das denn ??
> 
> so einen schein möchte ich  gerne mal sehen !!
> 
> ...



Immer schön den Ball flach halten wenn man keine Ahnung hat 
In Kroatien benötigt man eine Lizenz zum angeln im Meer , das ist Fakt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## zulu (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis Mali Losinj (Kroatien)*

das ist die bootsangellizenz für kleinfische

von 2007


----------



## zulu (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis Mali Losinj (Kroatien)*

na, udo...

unser freund möchte ja nur vom ufer aus etwas angeln , so wie es alle kinder und jugendlichen in der adria seit jahrzehnten tun .....

Es wäre eine unverschämte idee für diese aquariumangelei...

entschuldigung...

 für diesen spielkram....


auch noch

 etwas zu verlangen ....

#d


----------



## Motaker (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis Mali Losinj (Kroatien)*

also muss ich jetz etwas bezahlen oder nicht? xD


----------



## glavoc (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis Mali Losinj (Kroatien)*

Eigentlich schon...
Das alles hat damit zu tun, das mittlerweile Kroatien hoch verschuldet ist und nun irgendwie Gebühren auf viele Dinge und Produkte erhebt...
früher, also zu Zeiten von Jugoslawien, war angeln vom Ufer aus für alle erlaubt, ebenso war es für jede/jeden möglich, Netze, Reusen, Aalschnüre (mit vielen hundert Haken und hunderte Meter Länge, sogenannte "Parangali"), "Einzelangelbojen-"Samice", etc. zu benutzen für wirklich ganz wenig Geld...auch die Jagd war für viele einfache und normale Menschen möglich und erschwinglich...das hat sich jetzt geändert...
Die meisten Urlauber waren schon zu alten Jugozeiten unten, kennen es nur so...dann kam der Krieg..die Touristen blieben aus...jetzt kommen diese wieder - alles schaut auf wie früher...(manches dafür neu, aber schon bekannt von zuhause: Lidl, Bauhaus, Deichman, Ikea, Allianz, Die Erste...usw.)...die Leute sprechen immer noch die gleiche Sprache, die Sonne scheint wie früher, das Meer klar wie einst...aber jetzt kostet es...
Übrigens leidet jetzt erst die Population der Fische - den die kleinen Fischer werden und wurden limitiert, um nicht zu sagen sehr sehr eingeschränkt, wo hingegen jetzt ständig Kutter mit Schleppnetzen den Grund zerpflügen...in den Buchten findet ihr dafür "Aquakultur"...

Das neuste: Allen ist sicherlich bekannt, das früher, also bis letztes Jahr, jeder Mensch sich seinen Schnaps selbst brennen konnte. Jetzt nur noch gegen eine Gebühr...verstehste?
Übrigens, das da oben ist ein Schein, der es Jugendlichen (In-und Ausländischer Herkunft) erlaubt so das sie zwischen 15-18 Jahre alt sind als "Sportfischer"für das Jahr 2007 zu angeln...200 Kuna sind so ca. knappe 30 € gewesen...im Urlaub kosten 30 Tage mittlerweile 500 Kuna also ca. knappe 70 €.
Ansonsten verstehe ich Zulu schon sehr gut...aquariumangelei - grins! 

Also, wie gesagt - kostet tatsächlich jetzt, Angelschein wird nich benötigt- wenn du dir einen rauslassen willst mußt du dir halt auch noch den Stress geben herauszufinden wo, wie, wann, du den kriegst - denn merke: Gebühren sind schnell eingeführt; die Umsetzung dagegen oftmals noch problematisch...hehe...
Wie häufig die Geschichte angewendet wird sieht Mensch oben in der Grafik: Ausgabenummer 531...oder wurde der/die Genehmigung/ Sportangelschein in der ersten Januarwoche gekauft? Wohl eher nich sondern im Hochsommer...(meine Vermutung). Da darf sich jetzt jeder denken was er will|rolleyes|supergri#d|uhoh:


----------



## Motaker (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis Mali Losinj (Kroatien)*

Okay wenn ich bezahlen muss denk ich krieg ich das doch bestimmt an der Rezeption vom Campingplatz, oder?
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht sonst noch n paar Tipps zum Uferangeln geben? Ich hab nämlich keine Ahnung, will aber mit welcher Auftrumpfen xDDDDDD


----------



## glavoc (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis Mali Losinj (Kroatien)*

Hallo, habe gerade erst realisiert, dass du ja gerade "erst" 14 Jahre alt bist, die Jugendangellizenz da oben aber erst ab 15 Jahren gilt...bin jetzt nicht sicher, aber es besteht noch Hoffnung für dich nicht zahlen zu müssen..muss mich noch mal erkundigen,..sorry.!
Mit was willst du den vom Ufer aus angeln? Handleine oder Rute und Rolle? wie weit kommst du raus? Grund-oder Posenanglerei?
Generell gilt: kleine, salzwasserfeste, und scharfe Haken verwenden!!!
Auch 2-3 Haken an die Montage binden...Köder werden ruckzuck weggefressen...Alles dort ist sehr Hängerträchtig!! Naturköder sind der Bringer!(vom Ufer aus,-aber auch draussen).
Bester Köder:
Eunice gigantea
http://bure.blog.hr/2005/09/1615164142/veliki-crv-jeska-nad-jeskama.html
Bekommst du entweder von Einheimischen Fischern angeboten, oder im Angelladen (wo du genau sehen kannst was die da verwenden...Haken, Bleie etc. sehr billig) oder auf dem Fischmarkt...Gut sind auch kleine Fischchen, Muschel und Schnecken(von den Ufersteinen) allerdings sehr schnell weggefressen...besser hält sich Tintenfischfetzen...aber bei weiten nicht so fängig...Übrigens ist auch der Wurm sehr schnell weggeputzt...daher fischen so viele mit Handleine-direkt in Sekundenbruchteilen mögl. zu reagieren...also solltest du zu schnell den Köder verlieren-dann auf Kalamarfetzen oder zähe Schnecken ausweichen...
Schaue mal nach dem Gesetzestext...


----------



## Udo561 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis Mali Losinj (Kroatien)*

Hi ,
zu den Eunice gigantea , wenn es diese Würmer sind sei gesagt das sie bissig sind 
Ist kein Witz , die Würmer beissen dir in die Finger wenn du sie aufziehen möchtest.
Und ja , du benötigst eine Lizenz.
Kroatien möchte neuerdings für alles Geld , man benötigt jetzt auch einen Bootsführerschein in HR , die Prüfung kann man natürlich mal eben am Wochenende im Hafenbüro gegen kleine Gebühr ablegen |supergri
Gruß Udo


----------



## glavoc (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis Mali Losinj (Kroatien)*

Richtig - man muss sich vor den Mandibeln in acht nehmen! Diese sind definitiv sehr stark ausgebildet. Verwertet wir er von hinten nach vorne, indem man jeweils ein paar Ködergrößen abschneidet..da soll der dann nicht zupacken dürfen..
Ja Bootsführerschein...mit ca 30-40 Tschechen und Slowaken zusammen in der Hafenkapitänerie (schreibt sich die so? in Deutsch?) zusammen*grins*?
Ob 14 jährige zahlen müssen-muss ich noch schauen...


----------



## Motaker (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis Mali Losinj (Kroatien)*

okay danke


----------



## glavoc (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis Mali Losinj (Kroatien)*

Wie gesagt - mögl. das du so angeln darfst...bisher aber nicht sicher..gar nicht so leicht zu finden...
Aber: Wie willst du jetzt fischen? Und wann willst du aufstehen? Sonst kann ich dir nicht konkrete Tipps geben...die oben waren ja eher so "allgemein"...
Das man manchmal auch einen dummen Conger im Flachwasser am Tage im Sommer fangen kann:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_s1w_q5Sq8
na ja, aber *funny*


----------



## glavoc (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis Mali Losinj (Kroatien)*

Übrigens ist Mali Losinj kein schlechter Spot- wurde sogar die Weltmeisterschaft im Harpunieren/Speerfischen ausgetragen...Scheint sehr Congerreich zu sein...also Nachts mit Sardiene oder Wurm gute Aussichten.
Zeiten: morgens kurz vor Sonnenaufgang bis so gegen 9 Uhr und dann wieder kurz vor Dämmerung / in der Dämmerung oder wie gesagt Nachts..Conger event. auch hin und wieder anderer Beifang...mit Glück einen Wolfsbarsch oder eine Brasse...Die Insel liegt weit draussen..schon mal sehr gut...auch massig tiefe Stellen...solltest schon was fangen können...vielleicht nimmt dich ja einer der gleichaltrigen "Einheimischen" mit...


----------



## glavoc (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis Mali Losinj (Kroatien)*

Also - habe nach längerem Suchen endlich den Gesetzestext gefunden, und tatsächlich ist es nur unter 14 Jahren möglich frei zu angeln. Sorry- aber das sagt der Text...
Wenn du willst, kannst du dir billige, einfache - aber effektive Köder (falls du nicht an den Wurm rankommst) selber machen-mit der dazugehörigen Montage...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vt7-dDZipDQ
und auch:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhc15P_JLBQ

:vik:


----------



## Capt.Oliver (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis Mali Losinj (Kroatien)*



Motaker schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal,
> ich weiß nich ob ihrs schon wusstet, aber ich bin neu im Forum hier
> 
> Und ich habe gleich meine erste Frage:
> ...


Hallo, unbedingt eine Angellizens lösen. Kroaten sind echte Kapitalisten.Sehr teuer und es gibt im Sommer in der Lagune kaum Fisch.Ich kenne dort jeden Stein, da ich viele Jahre immer wieder mit meiner Jacht dort war. Angeln vom Ufer ist in Kroatien sehr schwierig. Da muß man schon die genauen Stellen und Techniken kennen.In den äußeren Lagunen kann man nachts( man glaubt es kaum ) Aale fangen. Vorsicht vor Petermännchen!Zahnbrassen fängt man am besten mit folgender Metode: Bester Köder sind kleine Taschenkrebse.Auf die Hauptschnur kommt ein 60-80g Sargblei, dann direkt der nach größe passende Haken.Dieser wird in den Hinterleib des Krebses eingehakt und fertig.
Diese Montage sieht ungewöhnlich aus, bleibt aber nie hängen da es kein Vorfach gibt.So kann man es in den  Steinschüttungen platzieren wo die Zahnbrassen leben. Viel Glück
Ich selbst angele seit 11 jahren in der Adria auf Thun, Palameters,Goldmakrelen und Amberjacks.Bin aber schon länger in der Südadria und mein Schiff liegt in Bari.Manchmal suche ich auch Leute die mitfahren.Bei Interesse mal melden unter soundtex(at)gmx.net
Gruß Capt. Oliver


----------



## zulu (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis Mali Losinj (Kroatien)*

Habe jetzt mal etwas herumgefragt wie es in Dalmatien gehandhabt wird.

Im Süßwasser , unbedingt nötig !

Am Meeresufer laut Gesetz neuerdings auch.

An meiner Ausgabestelle sagt man verwundert :

Nein, brauchste nicht.

Jugendschein ;+ Ist nicht vorhanden. Hat noch nie einer gekauft. Müsste erst bestellt werden, kann bis zu 3 Wochen dauern bis der Schein dann da ist.

Dann bestell doch schon mal welche ! sag ich 

Das geht so nicht, die müssen extra beantragt werden , sagt der Mann.

Niemand kauft hier eine Lizenz für die Uferangelei am Meer.
Egal wie alt.

Keiner kontrolliert das.

Wie denn auch bei dieser Küstenlänge.

Das finden auch wir Kroaten total daneben. #q

Wir können uns das nähmlich nicht leisten

Wenn jetzt jeder umgerechnet 8 Euro am Tag zahlen muß um die kleinen kaum zu verwertenden Fischchen ärgern zu dürfen, dann kommt doch keiner mehr. Dann ist es aus hier mit der Idylle. 

" Ihr Deutschen seid schon komisch....weck hier ja keinen schlafenden Hund. Wir wollen hier schließlich auch ab und an angeln gehen...."

sagt mein kroatischer Hafenkapitän ! 


Also alles recht seltsam in meinen Augen, traurige Zeiten..

Tauchen ist ja auch schon unerschwinglich geworden.

Demnächst kommt der Schnorchelschein für alle !

Ich frage vorsichtshalber schon mal beim Ministerium an

ob ich den nicht jetzt schon haben kann und was der denn

kostet. 


#h

Z.


----------



## glavoc (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis Mali Losinj (Kroatien)*

Da, tako je to...


----------



## Motaker (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis Mali Losinj (Kroatien)*

also wir Angeln vom Ufer aus, am Tag, mit Pose oder Grundmontage mit Rute und Rolle  Wisst ihr bescheid was die so an Sprachen, können? Ich kann relat. gut Englisch und Französisch, komm ich damit durch?


----------



## zulu (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis Mali Losinj (Kroatien)*



glavoc schrieb:


> Da, tako je to...


 
Da, da !  SEVERINA  :l


----------



## zulu (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis Mali Losinj (Kroatien)*

 Wisst ihr bescheid was die so an Sprachen, können ?



Die älteren leute sprechen meist zusätzlich zur landessprache

deutsch  und - oder  italienisch,

 die jüngeren lernen in der schule 

englisch.... du wirst keine probleme haben dich zu 

verständigen...

Ob du da wo du bist einen schein brauchst frag einfach im hafen bei der 

KAPETANIA,

 dort wo man die bootsvignetten kauft.

Frage direkt :  Ich will dahinten am campingplatz oder an dem und dem felsen vom ufer aus etwas angeln. Kann ich das ohne angelschein machen ?  nimm dazu ruhig deine rute mit und zeig sie ihm. Sagt er nein, davon gehe ich aus, merke dir den namen oder das gesicht und berufe dich im ernstfall auf ihn.

  Sagt er ja, dann beisse in den sauren apfel...

und füge dich....

#h

Z.


----------



## glavoc (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis Mali Losinj (Kroatien)*

Hallo Motaker,
also am Tage, sprich zu "normalen" Zeiten wirst du nur kleine Fische fangen, sofern diese nicht ständig deine Köder vom Haken fressen...mußt schon früh aufstehen(mit der Sonne, besser ein wenig früher..) um überhaupt was größeres zu fangen. Dann kannst du auch mal eine größere Dorade schnappen...die suchen ganz früh das Ufer ab...so ca. 10-15-20m weit und ein paar Meter tief sollte es schon sein. Der Grund sollte hell sein, den in dunklen Seegrassfeldern mußt du lange warten. Vergiss nicht "zähe" Köder zu nehmen, bis du dich an das Tempo gewöhnt hast...Tagsüber kannst du Meeräschen/"Zipli" fangen...oder halt abends vor der Dämmerung. Ich würde dir empfehlen tagsüber schwimmen, schnorcheln etc. zu gehen, deine "Spots" mit der Maske zu erkunden, sowie Naturköder zu sammeln und dann morgens oder abends/nachts zu angeln. Falls du nachts gehst, dann nimm einen größeren Haken, denn du dann mit nem mindest. 0,5 monovorfach bindest und vor das Grund/Laufblei(Sargblei)mit einem Tönchenwirbel zwischenschalten...den Conger verdrehen sich stets und drehen dabei für gewöhnlich die Schnur ab...übrigens sind diese meist in Küstennähe zu finden...nennen sich dort: Ugor. Es ist durchaus möglich 2 KG Doraden vom Ufer aus zu fangen-sehr schwierig halt im Sommer...große Fische stehen jedoch weiter draussen und hin und wieder beuten sie auch in Ufernähe z.Bsp. "Gauni"...
Wirklich gut sind die oben beschriebenen Montagen mit "Rak"-Krebs oder mit "Jesch"-Seeigeln morgens vor Sonnenaufgang versenkt bis so ca. 9.00 Uhr...auch wirst du so oder mit einer zerschlagenen Purpurschnecke (deren Fuß ist sehr zäh), eher Erfolg haben (und deine Hand purpurblau färben..geht aber auch wieder weg) anstatt "die Fische zu füttern"|supergri
@ Zulu: Da,#6 Severina je Zakon


----------



## LAC (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis Mali Losinj (Kroatien)*

@ Glavoc, du kennst dich gut aus.
Wobei zu erwähnen ist, wenn einer sein boot mitbringt und in der adria bewegen will, dass er wie du schon erwähnt hast, beim hafenkapitän die vignette erwerben muss, aber daran denken soll, dass er auch schwimmwesten und was dazu gehört an bord haben muss, denn da wird gerne nach kontrolliert und wer sie nicht hat, muss sie dort kaufen.


----------



## glavoc (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis Mali Losinj (Kroatien)*

Sozusagen "Hausgewässer"...kenne mich auch Angel-technisch (fast) nur am Meer aus...hier ist mir das zu Bürokratisch#d (Angelschein etc.) und zu teuer...einige hundert Euro...zudem schmecken die Fische auch besser
Das mit der Bootsgeschichte kommt vom Landsmann:m
Also ich denke der Themenstarter wird schon Fisch fangen...wenn er früh genug aufsteht. Übrigens fischen die "Eingeborenen" fast nur mit Handleine. Ist billig, keine technischen Probleme möglich, Bisse werden direkt gespürt, Drill, Kontakt zum Fisch, sowie die Landung sind viel einfacher, kannste im Boot lassen, klein-daher keine Transportprobleme - mit der Kohle, die auch ein Schüler für sein Tackle ausgiebt, fischen die Fischer unten ihr ganzes Leben...Ich meist auch, vor allem beim Vertikal...aber auch vom Ufer (da macht der Drill auf Hornhecht mit Köderfisch auf blankem Haken ohne Blei im Hafenbecken, so richtig Spass...) aber klar, kannst du auch mit Rute und Rolle fischen:m
Mache ich ja auch (wo ich es nicht anders kann)!
Dir viel Spaß im Urlaub & schöne Fische an der Leine.#h


----------



## Motaker (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis Mali Losinj (Kroatien)*

Ich wollte auch noch gern wissen, mit welche giftigen Fischen, außer Petermännchen, man noch zu rechnen hat, wenn man vom Ufer aus im Meer fischt.;+

Sollte man mit Rute lieber mit Grundblei oder mit Pose fischen?

Sollte man Rute und den Kram lieber aus Deutschland mitbringen oder da kaufen?

Schonma danke im Vorraus


----------



## glavoc (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelerlaubnis Mali Losinj (Kroatien)*

Hallo,
also ausser dem Petermänchen ist noch die "Schkirrpina", der Rote Drachenkopf möglich. Hier ein Link:
Škirpina: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gro%C3%9Fer_Roter_Drachenkopf
Ob du eher Grund oder Pose angeln willst, hängt davon ab, wie viele Hänger du riskieren willst...wenn Pose, dann eher Grundnah anbieten...
Wenn Grund, dann Laufblei mit vorgeschalteten 1-2 Haken..
Wasserkugel oder Ballon(Luft-) auch cool..
Da kaufen ist auch möglich, aber wenig Auswahl...Im Sommer brauchst du dir keine Kalamari-Wobbler kaufen, da diese nicht mehr Küstennah zu finden sind. Sehen so aus:
http://teambushcraft.com/forum/index.php?topic=764.10
Kaufen würde ich eher Kleinzeug wie Bleie und Haken...Rute und Rolle würde ich aus D-Land mitnehmen...
Und fangen kann man schon auch was...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peP2VV_UltY
Also- tight Lines


----------

